# Microchip Migration



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

I've been trying to figure out exactly where Lula's chip is since it was inserted earlier his month. 
Well, I think I found it. In her right front leg crease. :-/

How big a problem is this?
Would it be found if she were scanned?

I'm calling the vet. Geez. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## harrysdad (Feb 18, 2013)

You're sure it's not between the shoulder blades? I can't feel Harry's but I know it's there.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Rosie's is between her shoulder blades. When we picked her up from the breeder, she scanned her in front of us, so that we could see that it was in place and active. I can't imagine that it would slide down her leg! The breeder, vet, or shelter should be able to scan to make sure it is in place. I have heard that it is the size of a grain of rice, but I have not been able to feel it. 

Make sure you update your info often, so that if (heaven forbid) Lula is lost, the info would lead you to a quick reunion. Our breeder suggested that we also list her on the chip info, so that if Rosie was ever lost, she would be contacted and could also assist in a reunion. I never thought of that, but it sounded like a great idea to me and we did it, since we plan to always be in contact with our breeder for updates. I know that this will not work for everyone's situation.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

No it's definitely not between the shoulder blades. 
I can feel it quite plainly, migrated waaaayyyy down. :-/
Bummer. 

I'm going to take her to be scanned without telling them where I found it to see if they can locate it. If not, I may have to have her chipped twice. 

My info is all current, I just worry that it can't be found!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

It shouldn't be a problem, usually dogs are scanned between the front legs up and around the shoulders to check for microchips.

Most people at rescues, shelters and vet offices should know there is a possibility the chip has relocated if they are qualified to work with microchip scanners, but I don't think it could hurt to place another one. You never know where your dog could potentially end up if they get lost... and the best policy is usually rather be safe than sorry imo.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

One of my kid actually ended up with three microchips. The first stopped working, the second migrated and the third stayed put and kept working. This was a number of years ago and while the second one could possibly have been found the vet felt better inserting a new one and hoping it stayed put. I would tell them your concern and ask them to see if they can locate it.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

I've been there for scanning of rescue dogs and they pretty much scan the whole dog looking for a chip. We always hope for a chip and an owner.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

I had rusty chipped same time as Lola.... Last shot visit at the vet I asked if they would scan them both just to make sure they were still there. They found Lola's but scanned him head to toe front to back and could not find his so I have to have him re chipped :-/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

That's quite a migration but everyone else said, they scan a large portion of the body. Ginger's migrated when she had an MRI. The magnets pulled it to a new position.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

NOW people tend to know to scan all over the dog's front half 

Out of my litter i chipped last year over 1/2 migrated- Hush has hers right by the elbow. a couple others were on their shoulders. 
My rescue dog we long term fostered- his was down on his shoulder blade too


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

KristaLynn said:


> I've been there for scanning of rescue dogs and they pretty much scan the whole dog looking for a chip. We always hope for a chip and an owner.


I do hope that scanning the entire dog for a microchip becomes practice as they obviously migrate. 

I had three of my spoos at the vet today (Lizzie had stitches removed from benign mammary tumour removal) and the Cosi and Mimi had rabies vaccine. Because of this thread I asked the Vet to scan for microchips.

Mimi and Lizzie's were still between their shoulder blades. Cosi's had migrated down to the crease in his right front leg. The vet said that he had found microchips in the abdomen area. 

I thought that microchips were great when they came out and replaced tattoos, but at least the tattoos stayed in place.


----------

